# Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances. Did the Stone Cold Podcast hurt Ambrose?



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

@deanambroselover please put BBR/Legit BOSS in his place. Oh wait, she's permanently banned.:mj4


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

He got cheered for being edgy for once and not a boy scout. He always gets cheered when he drops the fruity pebble act, had nothing to do with him calling out Dean's supposed "lazy performances".


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

See if they actually had any top faces, I would say that this would be a great time to push the button on a heel Ambrose character.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *:wow Did not expect that, especially in a smark city. Steve Austin dug the grave, and Cena put Ambrose 6 feet under. Has he been completely exposed to the general public? He'd better try to improve before the negative reactions start becoming trendy.*


People are coming around to the fact that Ambrose is dog shit. The whole walking around shrugging his shoulders and talking 100 mph like a crackhead has gotten old.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

lol This actually happened? Hilarious. It seems even the top brass are starting to realize how medicore Ambrose is.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Headliner said:


> @deanambroselover please put BBR/Legit BOSS in his place. Oh wait, she's permanently banned.:mj4


Seriously?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

He was acting more like Stone Cold with his "you got no balls" shade throwing to Dean. In other words, he had an edge there, which is what got him popular in the first place in his younger years. Also putting over AJ clean earned him even more goodwill than expected I guess.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Cena showing edge which always gets him cheer. I wonder if you would react the same way if Cena brought up Reigns failing the wellness policy and being unable to get over as face.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Eh, Dean still gets good to great reactions every week and Cena always gets cheered for when he raises his voice and says edgy things. And Ambrose to his credit didn’t let it affect him and fired right back, which crowds respect.

Look, I’m not gonna be a blind Ambrose fan and come up with constant excuses. Him and Ziggler, for whatever reason, shit the bed at Summerslam. But he came back with a great match at Backlash and a much better character over the past few months since winnint the title. And again, still gets good to great reactions weekly while this whole thing has been going on.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *:wow Did not expect that, especially in a smark city. Steve Austin dug the grave, and Cena put Ambrose 6 feet under. Has he been completely exposed to the general public? He'd better try to improve before the negative reactions start becoming trendy.*




Then Ambrose reply was amazing and ended up owning that segment. He laugh John Cena with a shocked looked on his face. Ambrose/Cena has to be Smackdown Wrestlemania main event. Those guys promos kill.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Cena is a smark favorite now in 2016. Ambrose is just another guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Roy Mustang said:


> Cena showing edge which always gets him cheer. I wonder if you would react the same way if Cena brought up Reigns failing the wellness policy and being unable to get over as face.


*Actually, Ambrose is getting booed and losing steam every week, so you really aren't in a position to talk about Reigns failing to get over. At least Reigns busts his ass to put on the best performances on the show. We damn sure can't say that about Ambrose.*


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Philly actually seems kind of quiet after this


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Cena is literally just doing what he does to everyone on the Mic, always says a "bombshell" on someone, which sets up for the oppenant to fire back, he literally did the same thing to AJ a month or 2 ago, granted he said something different. but it's still the same type of concept, Ambrose fired back as well. Now has Ambrose been lackluster at the past couple matches (barring backlash)? Yes he has, but it's not like he didn't take Stone Cold's words to heart, cause he did, you can tell he at least put in more effort then usual for the past couple of weeks.

Ambrose will be fine, just another "pipebomb" from Cena that he usually does to people.
Anywho, i don't even care, my other boy AJ is the champ and i'm happy about that!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Reigns couldn't get over with some fans but he consistently puts up good matches. Ambrose got over but has trouble being consistent. :shrug


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Corbin vs. Crews again? Jeesuz. This is like before the draft again.
Oh shit. Crews lost his smile.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Well, if all it took was one bad match at Summerslam for Ambrose's approval to somewhat nosedive, I suppose that MOTYC he had with Styles a few nights ago will be all that's needed to get him back on the saddle. Otherwise, I guess I can always just say that these new breed of negative nancies are being sheep following Austin's crook.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Hey Dean, you do know that Cena is like 40 right? And that he's been there, whatever you might think of his booking, working really hard for like 15 years now.

Calling him a "part timer" after that like it's an insult, doesn't really work.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Actually, Ambrose is getting booed and losing steam every week, so you really aren't in a position to talk about Reigns failing to get over. At least Reigns busts his ass to put on the best performances on the show. We damn sure can't say that about Ambrose.*


*Yeah Cena got him, but Ambrose got him right back, did you miss that part? The crowd went crazy for his response to Cena.*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



scshaastin said:


> Philly actually seems kind of quiet after this


Philly has been a dead wrestling town for some time now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



The True Believer said:


> Well, if all it took was one bad match at Summerslam for Ambrose's approval to somewhat nosedive, I suppose that MOTYC he had with Styles a few nights ago will be all that's needed to get him back on the saddle. Otherwise, I guess I can always just say that these new breed of negative nancies are being sheep following Austin's crook.


*So it's safe to say the same about the sheep who boo Roman in spite of consistently great performances, right? People didn't JUST turn on Ambrose after SS btw. It's been a gradual process all year due to multiple shitty performances, and you know it. Austin's criticisms did not come out of left field.*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Asuka842 said:


> Hey Dean, you do know that Cena is like 40 right? And that he's been there, whatever you might think of his booking, working really hard for like 15 years now.
> 
> Calling him a* "part timer"* after that like it's an insult, doesn't really work.



It was actually a good rebuttal because it makes Cena look like an absolute hypocrite. That's the same shit he was calling out The Rock over when they were feuding. "Please like me, I'm here for you guys every week The Rock isn't" Cena called out Lesnar for it as well. Now he's the guy disappearing with 0 explanation.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Yeah Cena got him, but Ambrose got him right back, did you miss that part? The crowd went crazy for his response to Cena.*



Exactly, Cena was left with a loss for words with a stunned look on his face. Only the Rock or Punk has fired back on Cena on the mic that strongly. Promo was amazing and Ambrose looked strong at the end of it.


----------



## Kisstoefur (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose has shined in matches where they were given enough time to do so. He's always been the one member in the Shield to be shafted in every possible way. What WWE Champion is given the middle of the Summerslam card before the divas/US title match? His match at Wrestlemania was shit because Brock was being lazy and probably because they gave time to a pointless Rock promo/match and to make Reigns look strong against Triple H in an unnecessarily long match. Sunday proved that when given the time and opportunity, Ambrose can shine. I'd be pissed off and phoning it in too if everyone who WASN'T the WWE Champ was getting treated better than you.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Cena was 100% right.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Ambrose is a mediocre wrestler and he needs to go back to where he belongs, in the midcard. Having him in the Main Event scene simply exposes him more to criticism and shows his weaknesses.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Actually, Ambrose is getting booed and losing steam every week, so you really aren't in a position to talk about Reigns failing to get over. At least Reigns busts his ass to put on the best performances on the show. We damn sure can't say that about Ambrose.*


Ambrose actually did get over with the crowd for a long period as a face where as Reigns failed so you aren't in any position to talk about Ambrose being booed. So not sure what your point is? Oh and did Ambrose let the company down by failing a wellness policy?

That does not answer my point about the shoot comments though does it and that is very subjective saying he puts on the best performances in the show. I skipped Raw this week but when I have watched Rollins, Jericho, Owens have all been better.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Buster Baxter said:


> It was actually a good rebuttal because it makes Cena look like an absolute hypocrite. That's the same shit he was calling out The Rock over when they were feuding. "Please like me, I'm here for you guys every week The Rock isn't" Cena called out Lesnar for it as well. Now he's the guy disappearing with 0 explanation.


Except Cena was there for longer, so the situation ain't really comparable.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Roy Mustang said:


> Ambrose actually did get over with the crowd for a long period as a face where as Reigns failed so you aren't in any position to talk about Ambrose being booed. So not sure what your point is? Oh and did Ambrose let the company down by failing a wellness policy?


*Lol @ your desperate deflection. None of this has anything to do with Ambrose being straight up terrible for months on end, and you have no answer for it. Keep reaching.*



> I skipped Raw this week


*You can stop talking now.*


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Ronny927 said:


> Ambrose is a mediocre wrestler and he needs to go back to where he belongs, in the midcard. Having him in the Main Event scene simply exposes him more to criticism and shows his weaknesses.



Ambrose is done being a mid carder. If WWE felt there was a weakness or he wasn't a main eventer or whatever. They would have just done Cena/AJ one on one at No Mercy. Yet they put Ambrose in the match and Shane said he gets additional one on one title match as well. If you don't like Ambrose in the main events, well I'm sorry you feel that way. But if anything this segment showed tonight, that Cena/Ambrose one on one will probably be saved for Mania.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Havent read thrlugh the thread.


I just watched the opening segment. Cena and Dean brought it. John's entire promos currently consist of him maliciously shooting. Makes for compelling television and Dean was legitimately angry. If that doesn't make him step up, nothing will. Sometimes you need that kick in the ass. He talks about not having a chip on his shoulder but it just sounds like he's in denial about his standing currently.


The fans (primarily IWC) are outright vindictive and legitimately hate him now. Like, genuine, malicious hate. Other guys on the roster know WM season is approaching and will attempt to outshine and out work him leading up to it considering they know he's Shield and they know Ambrose vs Cena is the way Vince anticipates going for SD. Dean should have a chip the size of a boulder on his shoulder. He needs to be a fucking rabid dog. If he doesn't feel that, he's insane and isn't worthy of the spot and the detractors are right. This will either push Dean over the edge and force him to realize his potential and get back to the level he was years ago, or he'll cower and seek shelter from the oncoming storm.


The journey to the top isn't easy and the hate only grows the closer you get. Roman fans in general will never forgive him for being the one fans championed whenever they were together post Shield. This where he stakes his claim and gives everyone and their mothers a "Fuck you," or he decides he prefers the comfort of the familiar and remains a "helping hand" as the upper midcard guy who can't topple the main eventers. 


His choice.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *So it's safe to say the same about the sheep who boo Roman in spite of consistently great performances, right? People didn't JUST turn on Ambrose after SS btw. It's been a gradual process all year due to multiple shitty performances, and you know it. Austin's criticisms did not come out of left field.*


But you could never say that they manifested in the way that you're saying in this very thread, could you? Think about it. This has been going on for a while now, apparently, but where's all this universal booing against Ambrose been all this time? After his squash match with Lesnar? His poor feud with Jericho? His MITB cash-in? There's been plenty of time for the "significant" level of animosity against Ambrose to come about pre-Austin podcast and pre-Ziggler SS match but it's never happened until now. 

However, despite all of that of what I just said, I'm not saying that people are following the herd. There is no herd. If anything, it was nothing more than a sarcastic quip designed to highlight how much his current crop of dissenters choose to select which failures and successes he gets to own up to but that's beside the point. But there was one factor that coincided with Austin's podcast and his SS match that I think makes all the difference here: AJ Styles. He's been on a tear with his current heel run and he got to do it against the most legitimate star in this company. Can you name anyone on this roster that would have a prayer against that if they were the champion and Styles was giving chase? If anything, I give Ambrose credit for retaining some level of overness throughout the build and even during the 60/40 split at Backlash, he got a standing ovation after the match was over and he was the last one to leave. I wouldn't think fans that are "wising up" to Ambrose's "mediocrity" would grant him any of that, even if you want to devalue it and call it sympathy.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I didn't think it was possible for crowds to turn on Ambrose, but it seems like they are.






Finally, my heel turn dream will come true :mark:


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Hyperbole: The Thread.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Can't take OP seriously when "Ambrose being straight up terrible for months on end" is said.

Ambrose retorted with an equally scathing promo to Cena. It was an awesome segment and the crowd chanting for Cena was interesting, but more to do with harping back to what Austin said. It was the biggest blow Cena could deal to Ambrose and it got the desired reaction.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Lol @ your desperate deflection. None of this has anything to do with Ambrose being straight up terrible for months on end, and you have no answer for it. Keep reaching.*
> 
> 
> 
> *You can stop talking now.*


So basically you are just using the promo to hate on Ambrose as per and refuse to answer a logical point cause it goes against Reigns.

Terrible in your opinion. He has cut great promos whilst being on Smackdown and even before the draft spilt. The Mania match was awful but that is on Brock being a suplex spam machine. Ambrose had a great match with AJ Styles and has been killing it on the mic. When the roster has plenty of people who are great in the ring (and are better then Reigns) having people great on the mic is more important which Ambrose is IMO. You think Ambrose has been terrible for months whereas I do not. 

Basically you are getting happy about someone getting hate because Reigns never got over as a face whereas Ambrose has until a few boos recently.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Yeah Cena got him, but Ambrose got him right back, did you miss that part? The crowd went crazy for his response to Cena.*


Exactly, I love how this was ignored.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Yeah the crowd was insanely behind Cena when he said that. Wasn't expecting it, and I'm the guy arguing last year that Dean wasn't as over as some of his diehard marks made him out to be. If this lights a fire under his ass then I'm all for it.


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Lothario said:


> Havent read thrlugh the thread.
> 
> 
> I just watched the opening segment. Cena and Dean brought it. John's entire promos currently consist of him maliciously shooting. Makes for compelling television and Dean was legitimately angry. If that doesn't make him step up, nothing will. Sometimes you need that kick in the ass. He talks about not having a chip on his shoulder but it just sounds like he's in denial about his standing currently.
> ...


pretty much this entirely, took the words out of my mouth with this one.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Exactly, I love how this was ignored.


Of course this thread was created by Ambrose biggest hater. Which he probably created it with a big smile on his face. Before Ambrose even said a word in reply lol. Now he's just ignoring that Ambrose ended up getting big cheers and owned the overall war of words there. He left Cena looking like a geek with a shocked look on his face.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *So it's safe to say the same about the sheep who boo Roman in spite of consistently great performances, right? People didn't JUST turn on Ambrose after SS btw. It's been a gradual process all year due to multiple shitty performances, and you know it. Austin's criticisms did not come out of left field.*


Sorry dude, I have to call bullshit on this. Dean has been consistently popular ALL YEAR. He got cheered at the Rumble, throughout the mini feud with Triple H leading up to Roadblock, during the buildup to the Lesnar match, throughout the Chris Jericho feud and the roof almost blew off the arena when he won the title, plus he got great reactions throughout the Shield triple threat feud, so get out of here with your "people have been turning on Dean all year" thing please.

He gets booed at Summerslam and against AJ at Backlash and suddenly people have been turning on him for awhile. Yeah ok.

Also nice way to ignore that Dean fired right back at John after his comments. You complain about people blindly hating on Roman, but your Dean hate is just as bad, sometimes worse.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Sorry dude, I have to call bullshit on this. Dean has been consistently popular ALL YEAR. He got cheered at the Rumble, throughout the mini feud with Triple H leading up to Roadblock, during the buildup to the Lesnar match, throughout the Chris Jericho feud and the roof almost blew off the arena when he won the title, plus he got great reactions throughout the Shield triple threat feud, so get out of here with your "people have been turning on Dean all year" thing please.
> 
> He gets booed at Summerslam and against AJ at Backlash and suddenly people have been turning on him for awhile. Yeah ok.
> 
> Also nice way to ignore that Dean fired right back at John after his comments. You complain about people blindly hating on Roman, but your Dean hate is just as bad, sometimes worse.


*So are you pretending like the dozens of threads talking about Ambrose's terrible matches have never existed? Are you pretending like his weak offense hasn't been pointed out by many people here over the course of the last year? The backlash from arena fans was built up gradually by online fans in the same way it happened to Roman. These boos aren't random, and Cena wasn't JUST cheered because he said something "edgy". He spoke the truth and the people agreed. There's a reason I referred to Ambrose being exposed to the general public, because it's been an on going thing online for awhile.

Also, there's nothing blind about my distaste for Ambrose. I've given multiple reasons for the last two years why I think he's bad and what he needs to fix.*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Sorry dude, I have to call bullshit on this. Dean has been consistently popular ALL YEAR. He got cheered at the Rumble, throughout the mini feud with Triple H leading up to Roadblock, during the buildup to the Lesnar match, throughout the Chris Jericho feud and the roof almost blew off the arena when he won the title, plus he got great reactions throughout the Shield triple threat feud, so get out of here with your "people have been turning on Dean all year" thing please.
> 
> He gets booed at Summerslam and against AJ at Backlash and suddenly people have been turning on him for awhile. Yeah ok.
> 
> Also nice way to ignore that Dean fired right back at John after his comments. You complain about people blindly hating on Roman, but your Dean hate is just as bad, sometimes worse.


But he'll ignore whatever criticisms people have against Roman because it doesn't fit into his agenda of baiting posters for a reaction out of boredom or what other dumb reason. It's best to not even bother.

This is the same guy who fumes over fake fighting and insults people for not liking the same guy as he does :mj


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Cena won here. Ambrose's comeback was strong but after receiving such a truth bomb it seemed kind of reaching to call Cena lazy as there is just no truth in it. Cena had the weight of not only Cena's words but Austins as well. That a top 15 GOAT and a top 5 GOAT(my opinion of course). All Ambrose carries is his own word(which isn't shit in comparison) calling the hardest worker of the last decade lazy.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

That was quite the worked shoot comment, luckily for Dean he managed to throw his own comeback, which was also good. I can't wait until those two feud!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Headliner said:


> @deanambroselover please put BBR/Legit BOSS in his place. Oh wait, *she's permanently banned*.:mj4


----------



## RomanMania (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

There is not 1 person Ambrose had a better match with than Cena had.
Cena vs Rollins
Cena vs Styles
Cena vs HHH

All bigger and better than the boring unmemorable, no heat or reaction matches that Ambrose did. 
Cena brings the big fight feel. He carries himself like a Champion who deserves to be in the main events.
What does Ambrose contribute? Carried by everyone.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



RomanMania said:


> There is not 1 person Ambrose had a better match with than Cena had.
> Cena vs Rollins
> Cena vs Styles
> Cena vs HHH


Ambrose had better matches with all three of those guys than Cena.


----------



## asdf1234gmx (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Loved the exchange between Cena and Ambrose.

Ambrose can only step up his game after this. Win-win for all.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Please. Put Cena in the same ring as Reigns and let him work-shoot like that and listen to THOSE pops he gets.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Headliner said:


> @deanambroselover please put BBR/Legit BOSS in his place. Oh wait, she's permanently banned.:mj4




She? Lol Damn, I thought she was just a little boy who was obsessed with Ambrose XD


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Dr. Middy said:


> See if they actually had any top faces, I would say that this would be a great time to push the button on a heel Ambrose character.


Time to call up and turn Joe imo!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

That opening promo and their back and forth actually really made me want to see a program between the two. I love it.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Ambrose had better matches with all three of those guys than Cena.


especially with HHH and Rollins


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I know you're using this to push your "Ambrose Sucks Agenda" and I won't even call you out on it since it does have some merit but I love shit like this. Those truth bombs and them spitting fire against each other, I love it. I'll say it again, I'm actually excited for a program between the two. If their hypothetical future match is anything like their US Title match post-Wrestlemania 30 (first ever US Open Challenge Match, I think), it's gonna be perfect.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *So it's safe to say the same about the sheep who boo Roman in spite of consistently great performances, right? People didn't JUST turn on Ambrose after SS btw. It's been a gradual process all year due to multiple shitty performances, and you know it. Austin's criticisms did not come out of left field.*


Stop comparing Reigns situation to Ambrose's situation. If you want to keep praising Reigns for having good in ring performances, then stop turning a blind eye when Ambrose puts on much better character and promo work than Reigns (two much bigger factors to getting over with a crowd than in ring work by the way). While you're constantly harping on Ambrose for being supposedly lackluster in one area and ignoring his contributions in other areas, you're giving all the praise in the world for Reigns for doing one thing right while still failing miserably in other departments. At some point the double standards are going to have to stop.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I'm watching the opening now, and I had a sudden thought at the very beginning of Cena's promo.

Who the fuck wears the exact same thing every time he's on screen for 10 years in a row? 

Promos, backstage stuff, surprise returns, generally nights where you know he probably won't wrestle. Even his entrance.

Who else has ever done that? 

He wears the exact same thing everytime. Almost no matter what.

how can anyone relate to this guy..??


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Roy Mustang said:


> Cena showing edge which always gets him cheer. I wonder if you would react the same way if Cena brought up Reigns failing the wellness policy and being unable to get over as face.


Joke's on you. Seth, Stephanie, and Booker T already did that.

@Legit BOSS you must really suck donkey ass to be getting booed over Cena without getting a fan favorite's push, winning a Royal Rumble, main eventing 2 Wrestlemania's, being booked like Superman, beating over half the roster clean, being a "bad promo", getting "shoved down people's throats" for 2 years, and all those other reasons people apparently resent wrestlers for.
:mj


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

He's so good at using legends to get the crowd to pop.

(_Never has anything to do with the storyline, or whats going on at the present moment, but whatever right?_)

He gets them everytime, hook - line - and sinker.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

No! Fuck... Right from the mouth of Mr.Golden Shovel himself.

An upcoming Cena breaking Flair's record storyline, and at the expensive the Phenomenal one.

My instinct in these situations says Summerslam was all an elaborate scheme, buildup AJ to make Cena the big star.

Well see but I'm not liking him saying that.


----------



## RomanMania (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Hope Cena buries him deep. Ryder levels. 
Ambrose is so annoying.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I'm watching the opening now, and I had a sudden thought at the very beginning of Cena's promo.
> 
> Who the fuck wears the exact same thing every time he's on screen for 10 years in a row?
> 
> ...


Wait, now that you think about it, you arent exactly wrong. I think its because Cena needs to promote his merchandise.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Now that I've got through that part of the Promo relating to the thread:

I hated how Cena cut off Ambrose, but I liked how he protected AJ by saying the crotch thing, I forgot about that, I'll give him that one.

I didn't like Cena calling out Ambrose the way he did though by bringing up the Stone Cold podcast for one. (again here he is bringing up something else besides whats going to, unrelated to him, to get a positive reaction from the crowd, rather than focusing on what's relevant).

And it felt like a burial in the sense that he was knocking Ambrose's character down selfishly, not in a way to try and help build him up.

I loved Ambrose's promo though, he buried Cena right back, I enjoyed that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Iapetus said:


> Joke's on you. Seth, Stephanie, and Booker T already did that.
> 
> @Legit BOSS you must really suck donkey ass to be getting booed over Cena without getting a fan favorite's push, winning a Royal Rumble, main eventing 2 Wrestlemania's, being booked like Superman, beating over half the roster clean, being a "bad promo", getting "shoved down people's throats" for 2 years, and all those other reasons people apparently resent wrestlers for.
> :mj


Yeah, I'll have to get back at you once I can find that reason. I think we can comfortably cross off "because he sucks in the ring" and "Lunatic Fringe" off the list since those bullet points Cena called him out on were ones that Ambrose reflected off of with his comeback and he got a positive response for it. :hmm:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



The True Believer said:


> Yeah, I'll have to get back at you once I can find that reason. I think we can comfortably cross off "because he sucks in the ring" and "Lunatic Fringe" off the list since those bullet points Cena called him out on were ones that Ambrose reflected off of with his comeback and he got a positive response for it. :hmm:


*And then got a negative reaction for turning on Cena in PHILLY, but I'm sure that will be attributed to "great heel work" even though he's still a face.*


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Wait, now that you think about it, you arent exactly wrong. I think its because Cena needs to promote his merchandise.


Did Hogan wear the exact same thing everytime his entire career? Did Austin? Did HBK? Does Jericho? Does anyone else? Did the Rock when he was against Cena? What about Flair the guy he's going to tie?

Look at Ambrose, coming out like a normal person cutting a promo, AJ coming dressed like a pro-wrestling champion.

Cena? Same thing every day of his life, 10 years in a row... Feels so fake at this point.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *And then got a negative reaction for turning on Cena in PHILLY, but I'm sure that will be attributed to "great heel work" even though he's still a face.*


Actually, I attribute it to Cena simply being the more likeable guy. Like I said to you before, you take someone likeable, make them champion, and have Styles pursue them and not a lot of people would gain the more favorable reaction. It's just like a Btaista getting booed during the Undertaker build-up to WM 23 and during the match itself despite them both being faces. Batista was getting cheered every week but fans wanted Undertaker more and once the feud was done, fans went back to eating out of Batista's hands.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



> After WWE SmackDown went off the air, John Cena cut a promo thanking the city of Philadelphia. Cena then said that Dean Ambrose went soft after winning the WWE Championship and wants him at the top of his game. Cena then talked about the fighting spirit of Philly and said that they brought Ambrose to the top of his game tonight. Cena noted that there has been a lot of talk about his future, and Cena said that he is at the top of his game. He then thanked Philly for bringing out the best in all of them, and plugged No Mercy.


Source: Wrestling Inc


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



The True Believer said:


> Actually, I attribute it to Cena simply being the more likeable guy. Like I said to you before, you take someone likeable, make them champion, and have Styles pursue them and not a lot of people would gain the more favorable reaction. It's just like a Btaista getting booed during the Undertaker build-up to WM 23 and during the match itself despite them both being faces. Batista was getting cheered every week but fans wanted Undertaker more and once the feud was done, fans went back to eating out of Batista's hands.


*Fair enough, as long as you don't deflect with weak excuses like his other fans.*


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Did Hogan wear the exact same thing everytime his entire career? Did Austin? Did HBK? Does Jericho? Does anyone else? Did the Rock when he was against Cena? What about Flair the guy he's going to tie?
> 
> Look at Ambrose, coming out like a normal person cutting a promo, AJ coming dressed like a pro-wrestling champion.
> 
> Cena? Same thing every day of his life, 10 years in a row... Feels so fake at this point.


I understand your point but his attire is literally now part of his gimmick. For Austin it was not, nor was it for HBK or Jericho. However rock attire was part of his gimmick in the 90's, he used to wear the really expensive Hawaiian shirts and Flair wore the suits that made women wet their pants. Cena has his boy scout look and that is now part of his gimmick. That is literally the only reason I could come up with.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> *And it felt like a burial in the sense that he was knocking Ambrose's character down selfishly, not in a way to try and help build him up.*


Case and point Shane with AJ, he called him out in a good non-burial way, unlike the master of the Shovel Cena.

Built up AJ, built up his acomplishments, and his ability, gave him credit.

Then when he called him out he did it more objectively, and in a way that could potentially motivate him.

Right there is an example of how Cena's promo is worse than even someone like Shane. And people wonder why there are some ppl that despise Cena promo's.

Shane was the best part of the segment.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *And then got a negative reaction for turning on Cena in PHILLY, but I'm sure that will be attributed to "great heel work" even though he's still a face.*


You know it. Just like the road to SS. 

[Ambrose is a dick to Ziggler]
People: "Look at Dean's great tweener/heel work!"

[Roman trolls a heel Rusev]
People: "What a douchebag! This is why I can't cheer for him!"

:booklel


----------



## Dude76 (Sep 1, 2016)

Lol, what? Cena and Styles stole the show at Summerslam.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> That is literally the only reason I could come up with.


The reason is he's fake, he never wanted to be a wrestler. He's a failed bodybuilder.

Those guys wanted to be wrestlers and they take it seriously, they are so much more relate-able. They aren't doing the same thing everytime just for Money.

They aren't wearing the same thing now that they were wearing on a random show in January of 2011 like Cena.

Its just another thing that makes him unlike-able.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

the writers of SD seemed to writing more "reality based" promos for their talents or at least telling them to be more real. The miz/bryan spat , the cena/ambrose confrontation where cena called out ambrose and vice versa have been great. It feels more "real" , like a worked shoot.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I actually enjoyed Cena tonight. And it's true, Ambrose is a total snooze-fest. And people hate Reigns? Please.


----------



## Dude76 (Sep 1, 2016)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Mr.Amazing5441 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, now that you think about it, you arent exactly wrong. I think its because Cena needs to promote his merchandise.
> ...


Has Ambrose worn anything besides bluejeans and a wife beater in the last 3 years?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cena has respect for putting over AJ clean.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Roy Mustang said:


> Cena showing edge which always gets him cheer. I wonder if you would react the same way if Cena brought up Reigns failing the wellness policy and being unable to get over as face.





Godway said:


> Please. Put Cena in the same ring as Reigns and let him work-shoot like that and listen to THOSE pops he gets.


:banderas :banderas :banderas


And I'm sure if Dean was allowed to bring up how Cena has been riding Vince's you-know-what for 10 years he would have gotten the same reaction.

See, I can play that game too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



AlternateDemise said:


> Stop comparing Reigns situation to Ambrose's situation. If you want to keep praising Reigns for having good in ring performances, then stop turning a blind eye when Ambrose puts on much better character and promo work than Reigns (two much bigger factors to getting over with a crowd than in ring work by the way). While you're constantly harping on Ambrose for being supposedly lackluster in one area and ignoring his contributions in other areas, you're giving all the praise in the world for Reigns for doing one thing right while still failing miserably in other departments. At some point the double standards are going to have to stop.


:applause:applause:applause

Nothing but truth here, repped.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Fans cheered moreso cause Cena like others have said was being edgy and not goofy and cartoonish. Ambrose did a solid job coming back at him though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



AlternateDemise said:


> Stop comparing Reigns situation to Ambrose's situation. If you want to keep praising Reigns for having good in ring performances, then stop turning a blind eye when Ambrose puts on much better character and promo work than Reigns (*two much bigger factors to getting over with a crowd than in ring work by the way*). While you're constantly harping on Ambrose for being supposedly lackluster in one area and ignoring his contributions in other areas, you're giving all the praise in the world for Reigns for doing one thing right while still failing miserably in other departments. At some point the double standards are going to have to stop.


Not anymore they aren't. Fans who gave a shit about that are long gone, the only thing todays fans care about is play fighting. If you're not a world class play fighter, todays fans hate you and ignore all the great character work and promo work you do to sell feuds. The fact that John Cena is more popular than Ambrose now goes to show how brainwashed todays fans are by WWE's workrate culture. The fans have made another Roman Reigns, and in effect, killed a great career, only this time, completely unjustifiably.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

To be honest it's more due to the fact that the feud with AJ has made him atleast slightly more likeable. He's a sympathetic character for the first time in forever, we all know Cena doesn't lose a feud so he will get his wins back but right now AJ basically came in to his turf said he was gonna beat him twice and take his spot as the man in the WWE and that's exactly what he did.

That's the real reason Cena got cheered tonight and will continue to do until he gets his win and his title backnow from AJ.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Ambrose did something only a select few have done....he came back at CENA after a vintage Cena verbal burial. 

Only ROCK, PUNK, and maybe Daniel Bryan have come back at Cena so well. 

I really like how they are lighting a fire under Ambrose. 

Please, give me CENA vs Ambrose for Wrestlemania if Undertaker is done. The promo battles. 

The Cena support after he promo'd on Ambrose was baffling, AMbrose is the reason I only watch Smackdown, I didnt even watch RAW this week. 

Ambrose though came back like a boss, calling out CENA for what CENA called out The Rock for.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not anymore they aren't. Fans who gave a shit about that are long gone, the only thing todays fans care about is play fighting. If you're not a world class play fighter, todays fans hate you and ignore all the great character work and promo work you do to sell feuds. The fact that John Cena is more popular than Ambrose now goes to show how brainwashed todays fans are by WWE's workrate culture. The fans have made another Roman Reigns, and in effect, killed a great career, only this time, completely unjustifiably.



Nah, I was there, they were cheering Cena because he actually said something interesting, and had a bit of an edge. He got plenty of boos coming out. Ambrose got crickets, because he's been pretty boring the last couple months. Basically, Cena deservedly earned some cheers, because he echoed the feelings of a lot of the fans. Ambrose has just been awkward lately in all areas.

It's still all about the mic work and character, otherwise Cesaro, Neville, and Apollo crews would be massively over. They aren't. AJ wouldn't be where he is if he hadn't stepped up his mic game pretty big in WWE. And Reigns wouldn't be where he is, if his stuff on the mic wasn't absolutely terrible to the point where they barely let him talk anymore (now whether that is him sucking or Vince's writing I don't know). 

The "bad wrestler' is mostly a bandwagon thing, because almost none of these guys are actually bad- and deep down most fans know it. Guys like reigns and Miz get called out, but always have entertaining matches. Difference is with Miz people play along with the gimmick because they are invested in his character work, and with Reigns they rebel more because they aren't invested in the current incarnation of the character. 

Then again Miz sucked a bag of dicks as a face, so maybe the biggest problem is just that the way WWE restricts their babyfaces dooms them to failure


----------



## ElDiablioBlanca (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

It is at this exact point in his career that Dean could fall to lower midcard or stay a main eventer. If he doesn't "push the envelope" to quote Austin, he'll fall down to be Fandango at some point where he keeps doing goofy shit instead of being a "Lunatic". If he actually acts full mental, beats the shit out of people and goes at least 10% crazy people would be interested and he'd have a reason to be at the top. Right now there just isn't a reason besides 2 ok promos and a whole lot of 5/10 matches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



muttgeiger said:


> Nah, I was there, they were cheering Cena because he actually said something interesting, and had a bit of an edge. He got plenty of boos coming out. Ambrose got crickets, because he's been pretty boring the last couple months. Basically, Cena deservedly earned some cheers, because he echoed the feelings of a lot of the fans. Ambrose has just been awkward lately in all areas.


Ambrose's mic work since he got the title has been the best he's ever done in WWE, so I don't know where you're getting that from. He's getting booed because he hasn't been the best in the ring lately, nothing else. It's impossible that anybody could listen to Ambrose now and think he's been boring compared to the awful promos he was cutting (not his fault, bad material) during his Shield and midcard runs.



> It's still all about the mic work and character, otherwise Cesaro, Neville, and Apollo crews would be massively over. They aren't.


Apollo isn't a great worker, he's just athletic. Cesaro and Neville would be over if they weren't booked into the ground (not to mention, that's exactly what Apollo is too). Also, need I mention, they're foreign? We know what Vince thinks of English talent, and to be perfectly honest, any European talent that isn't Irish. If he didn't book BARRETT as a top star, a guy who had everything and was fucking dynamite on the mic, he ain't booking any Englishman that way. Cesaro has been plenty over before, but as Vince said, "he's too Swiss". 

If mic work and character counted for a GOD DAMN thing, Bray Wyatt would be a 4 time WWE Champion by now. I'll be stunned and amazed if he ever gets 1.



> AJ wouldn't be where he is if he hadn't stepped up his mic game pretty big in WWE.


He's been SLIGHTLY better on the mic, he's still bad. And yes he would be, he was signed for a LOT of money. They're not letting that go to waste. Fans don't love him for his mic work, they love him because he's the "best wrestler on the planet" (which he's not).



> And Reigns wouldn't be where he is, if his stuff on the mic wasn't absolutely terrible to the point where they barely let him talk anymore (now whether that is him sucking or Vince's writing I don't know).


Reigns is where he is because he got SUSPENDED, not because his mic work is bad. Vince still has a boner for him and we'll see how you feel about that when his bad mic work leads him to a clean win over Lesnar for the Universal Championship at WrestleMania.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Who would have thought 6 months ago that , in Philly, Ambrose would get booed for attacking JOHN CENA?

I fucking love wrestling.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Everyone is probably intellectualizing this debate a bit too much. Fact is, for a lot of people, Dean hasn't risen to the occasion. That's not to say he sucks - far from it. The dude is amazing, but has an uneven output and sometimes goofy, off putting character. It doesn't help when a character he's often compared to derides him for taking his foot off the gas. It's a logical response that elicited an appropriate reaction from the crowd when stated by Cena. 

This Dean situation is eerily like Reigns' though, believe it or not. Dean is on month 4 of his main event centric push and the fans are starting to critique the shit out of him. It's pointless to discuss all the time he was over before the recent push, because the microscope gets larger and the criteria gets stricter when you take that step up the ladder. Reigns backlash didn't begin until his rocket push either. Half of it is simply some folks' response to high level of success and the other half are critiques that existed before, but just rose in prominence once his position was elevated. 

No sense in arguing back and forth. This isn't a knock on Ambrose, It's just par for the course. Welcome to the spotlight, Ambrose. You're no longer the shiny new toy who can do no wrong. Fortunately, he has the talent to weather the storm. It's on him now though.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I don't even give a fuck about that. Ambrose killed it on the mic.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ambrose's mic work since he got the title has been the best he's ever done in WWE, so I don't know where you're getting that from. He's getting booed because he hasn't been the best in the ring lately, nothing else. It's impossible that anybody could listen to Ambrose now and think he's been boring compared to the awful promos he was cutting (not his fault, bad material) during his Shield and midcard runs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not talking about Reigns in the eyes of Vince, more in the eyes of the fans. We all know Vince is going to push the guy to the moon regardless.

As far as Neville, cesaro etc., I don't disagree about the foreign thing or that they should have been pushed harder. but if 'wrestling' is so much more important, they should still be rising in popularity without all the mic time, due to their in ring ability alone, and they haven't, they have fizzled. Put the shoe on the other foot, where Slater barely does anything in the ring during his matches, and is hugely hot solely because of his mic and character stuff. I have no idea what he can really do in the ring. 

Just going to have to disagree on Ambrose - he I feel is just a little overrated, as far as how much his schtick really connects with fans. The effort to be unique is there, and sometimes it works great, but sometimes it flops pretty hard, and you can tell by his inconsistent reactions. I'm still a fan, but the guy should be a heel, and a dark one.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Kisstoefur said:


> *Ambrose has shined in matches where they were given enough time to do so.* He's always been the one member in the Shield to be shafted in every possible way. What WWE Champion is given the middle of the Summerslam card before the divas/US title match? His match at Wrestlemania was shit because Brock was being lazy and probably because they gave time to a pointless Rock promo/match and to make Reigns look strong against Triple H in an unnecessarily long match. Sunday proved that when given the time and opportunity, Ambrose can shine. I'd be pissed off and phoning it in too if everyone who WASN'T the WWE Champ was getting treated better than you.


His Asylum match with Jericho was over 25 minutes long and it was one of the worst matches of the year.


----------



## StoneAmbrose- (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not anymore they aren't. Fans who gave a shit about that are long gone, the only thing todays fans care about is play fighting. If you're not a world class play fighter, todays fans hate you and ignore all the great character work and promo work you do to sell feuds. The fact that John Cena is more popular than Ambrose now goes to show how brainwashed todays fans are by WWE's workrate culture. The fans have made another Roman Reigns, and in effect, killed a great career, only this time, completely unjustifiably.


fans hate characters. John cena would not booed if he had edgy character instead of hustle loyality. Dean acting like goofy is what fans turned on him

Cena is not shitty. he just viewed as. infact Cena is one of the most charismatic, Great ring work, one of the best mic worker of all time. thats why his push survive 10 years despite getting booed and reigns push failed harder than harder.

you give Cena character to stone cold and he would get booed.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



peowulf said:


> His Asylum match with Jericho was over 25 minutes long and it was one of the worst matches of the year.



Yeah and the match had nothing to do with wrestling or wrestling talent. It was poorly booked match with guys just taking turn hitting each other with weapons. Any actual wrestling match that was given the time and booked well. Ambrose has done a good job in and been rated 3.75 to 4.5 by Meltzer. Which is everything besids Brock/Ambrose, Ambrose/Ziggler and this silly match.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I'm just surprised it took people this long to figure out that's he's complete garbage. I've never liked him, but it's good to hear him being booed finally.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

It pains me to say this, especially as a fan, but Ambrose has got to be one of the worst WWE champions in recent memory. I found Swagger's WWE championship Reign more credible. I don't know what the problem was but Ambrose is really half assing his matches lately, not sure if it's WWE's fault or Ambrose.

Maybe Ambrose just isnt happy with WWE, man has been so watered down to how we want him and how he wants to be and after that Steve Austin podcast I can imagine he would be a bit bitter towards the company. 

Ambrose had been losing steam for a while. His last good match (other than the one with AJ at Backlash) was against Triple H at Roadblock. 

I would prefer a heel turn for him because we all know he will shine there, but it's his in ring performances which he really needs to up his game on. And we know the man can do good in ring work, he had some great matcvhes in 2015, hell just this year he had a MotY candidate with Kevin Owens. He can do it I just don't think he wnts to.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

While I agree with Austin and Cena on Dean's laziness and I also find him goofy when he's not being serious, Cena isn't without flaws in the ring either. He calls out spots loud, hits some moves sloppily, his big matches always have finisher/kick out fests and he's also goofy (and unfunny) when he's not being serious.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> Stop comparing Reigns situation to Ambrose's situation. If you want to keep praising Reigns for having good in ring performances, then stop turning a blind eye when Ambrose puts on much better character and promo work than Reigns (two much bigger factors to getting over with a crowd than in ring work by the way). While you're constantly harping on Ambrose for being supposedly lackluster in one area and ignoring his contributions in other areas, you're giving all the praise in the world for Reigns for doing one thing right while still failing miserably in other departments. At some point the double standards are going to have to stop.


whilst i think there was a time when promos (which are subjective by the way, many people dont like dean on the mic) were valued over in ring work i think that time has passed


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Although he always had his detractors, it seems that after that podcast things started going in a downward spiral for him as far as the general opinion goes. People starting openly criticizing him and he lost the title in his first real feud (dropping it to Dolph was not an option, even though I thought even THAT might be possible after that disastrous interview).

Now its two shows in a row he has been heavily booed. He even got booed for dropping John Cena. What the hell...I honestly can't remember the last time where _anyone_ got booed for attacking John Cena, let alone one of the top faces in the company.

WWE are also having Cena openly call out Ambrose for resting on his laurels and talking about how he got exposed in the interview. Which is something they wouldn't do if they weren't unhappy with the interview, like a lot of people were claiming.

I have said a lot of negative things about Ambrose in the past but I feel a little sorry for him. They loved him when he was phoning it in and putting on crappy performances, and now he is fired up, trying his hardest on the mic and in the ring, and coming off of one of the best matches in his career, a match of the year candidate, they are openly booing him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Austin calling him out on the network only confirmed what people were thinking but weren't willing to say themselves.

He's had his moments here and there, but he's been great since Backlash IMO.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Iapetus said:


> Joke's on you. Seth, Stephanie, and Booker T already did that.
> 
> @Legit BOSS you must really suck donkey ass to be getting booed over Cena without getting a fan favorite's push, winning a Royal Rumble, main eventing 2 Wrestlemania's, being booked like Superman, beating over half the roster clean, being a "bad promo", getting "shoved down people's throats" for 2 years, and all those other reasons people apparently resent wrestlers for.
> :mj


What Booker T on a fucking pre-show? And two heels? 

Basically all I have established from this post is you are more obsessed with hating on Ambrose then answer my points. 

Also on the booing of Ambrose for attacking Cena that was weird as fuck though the crowd did not seem smarky at all. Plus Ambrose is a better heel then a face. At least he got over for a few years before being turned on. How long did it take Roman?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Straw Hat said:


> He's had his moments here and there, but* he's been great since Backlash *IMO.


coming from Styles mark i find this funny.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Straw Hat said:


> Austin calling him out on the network only confirmed what people were thinking but weren't willing to say themselves.
> 
> *He's had his moments here and there, but he's been great since Backlash IMO.*


Yeah, I have to agree. He was loved when he was doing shit but now he is stepping up, he is starting to get boos.

I think he can turn it around though if he keeps up the good work.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Banez said:


> coming from Styles mark i find this funny.


 How so?

Ambrose was great at Backlash (after being heavily criticized for holding it back in the ring) and was fantastic tonight. He comes off great when he drops the goofy face shit and gets dead serious.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

SCSA podcast combined with the fact that he had a boring, underwhealming match with Ziggler at Summerslam, and then had to feud against the most loved heel in the company all built up to him getting booed. Altough this might be a great opportunity for a heel turn, since we haven't had the combination of a good worker and a hated heel in a long time. AJ would have to turn face in that case thought. I don't know why they turned him in the first place.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Personally the podcast reflected Austin's poor ability to be a good interviewer more than it reflected Ambrose as a poor interviewee.

Cena threw that b/s in because it's quite evident Ambrose's burial is forthcoming. The irony of this dude working his ass off and not complaining one bit and he still gets treated like garbage.

Not surprised in the very least, but still disappointed.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Dean Ambrose has been awesome for me as a champion. His in-ring work was alright and he could bring it up against AJ Styles to do a great match but his mic-work ? Man, that guy must be one of the best on the mic, everytime he talks, I could listen to him for hours because he is just so good, you need someone like that in your top feud to bring out the best of the story

And it is really crazy to think that at the beginning of the year, everyone loved him and wanted him to be the champ against Triple H and now ? People are sick of him as a champ when he has been doing a great job. He sold the feud against Ziggler, he had great match with Styles and the Triple Threat match, not like he was involved in terrible stuff.

I'm almost happy now that Daniel Bryan got injured before his big title reign because at least, he still have that underdog pop now...


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Personally the podcast reflected Austin's poor ability to be a good interviewer more than it reflected Ambrose as a poor interviewee.
> 
> Cena threw that b/s in because it's quite evident Ambrose's burial is forthcoming. The irony of this dude working his ass off and not complaining one bit and he still gets treated like garbage.
> 
> Not surprised in the very least, but still disappointed.


To be fair, at the end of the show, off camera, Cena put Dean over like a motherfucker. He said that he wanted that scrappy no nonsense guy back and Philly helped bring him back and get him on his A-game. If anything, I think the mentioning of the podcast is going to fall into his character development. Cena really pissed him off, which is why he dropped him and talked mad shit at the end of the show, hell he even mimicked Stone Cold while doing it. Dean specifically said, from what I could hear, 'You will never disrespect me like that again.'

Dean Ambrose with a chip on his shoulder is the best.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I thought the opposite and that Ambrose was the one who owned John Cena with his " lazy part-timer " comment as for the boos, it's easy to get them. 

John Cena just came back so he is always going to be more popular and since he showed that he could be edgy too, people totally loved him. I'm sure that if Cena hadn't left for a month, more people would've cheered for Ambrose, it's just that at the moment, AJ Styles vs John Cena is bigger that AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Lavidavi35 said:


> To be fair, at the end of the show, *off camera*, Cena put Dean over like a motherfucker. He said that he wanted that scrappy no nonsense guy back and Philly helped bring him back and get him on his A-game. If anything, I think the mentioning of the podcast is going to fall into his character development. Cena really pissed him off, which is why he dropped him and talked mad shit at the end of the show, hell he even mimicked Stone Cold while doing it. Dean specifically said, from what I could hear, 'You will never disrespect me like that again.'
> 
> Dean Ambrose with a chip on his shoulder is the best.


That doesn't help Ambrose with 99.9% of the show at all and imho just seems like Cena trying to sway himself in favor of the Ambrose marks in the crowd post-SD. Aka, dumb and useless to say.

And wow, Ambrose is finally allowed to let lose and drop more the childish stuff people seem to dislike, and yet he's so obviously being buried so we can have Cena vs Styles for the third fucking time. :lmao It's sooooo gonna help his career and not cause him to be a directionless midcard geek with no meaningful feud where he can actually showcase his talents. Oh, wait, that's exactly what will happen.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I don't wanna get involved in the childish "my fav > your fav!" fights going on around here in this thread (because I like all the guys involved here), but I just wanna say this: Ambrose's "lazy part timer" line did get over with the fans in Philly but it doesn't quite work when you think about it because Cena's body of work last year prior to his rotator cuff injury was something else and it wasn't until the injury that he truly became sidelined a bit and became more of a "part timer."


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

This OP is a bias hater of Ambrose since day one who is he fooling I never heard this guy give Dean props even once for a good match promo or character development. Still bitter about the fact Reigns has been booed as a face since 2015 while Ambrose had consistent good pops even with shit booking.

This guy is quick to point out Deans flaw but when someone point out Reigns terrible mic skills and inconsistent character hes quiet like a church mouse and red reps people like a Reigns groupie we know him as.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I was never a fan of Ambrose, glad Austin called him out. I never understood the stupid expressions and looking like he hadn't washed in weeks.

And if you are crazy you don't run about calling yourself crazy!

Maybe now they can tweek his character a bit and make him a bit more badass, less twitchy and more serious.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



reilly said:


> I was never a fan of Ambrose, glad Austin called him out. I never understood the stupid expressions and looking like he hadn't washed in weeks.
> 
> And if you are crazy you don't run about calling yourself crazy!
> 
> Maybe now they can tweet his character a bit and make him a bit more badass, less twitchy and more serious.


I don't think Twitter can help his character...


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



The Figure 4 said:


> I don't think Twitter can help his character...


Sorry grammar police - predictive text.:trips10


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



reilly said:


> Sorry grammar police - predictive text.:trips10


Heh, don't worry, I just went for the obvious joke.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



The Figure 4 said:


> Heh, don't worry, I just went for the obvious joke.


I kno - should always check the spelling!:hunter:jericho3


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That doesn't help Ambrose with 99.9% of the show at all and imho just seems like Cena trying to sway himself in favor of the Ambrose marks in the crowd post-SD. Aka, dumb and useless to say.
> 
> And wow, Ambrose is finally allowed to let lose and drop more the childish stuff people seem to dislike, and yet he's so obviously being buried so we can have Cena vs Styles for the third fucking time. :lmao It's sooooo gonna help his career and not cause him to be a directionless midcard geek with no meaningful feud where he can actually showcase his talents. Oh, wait, that's exactly what will happen.


Calm down, Dean's not being buried. Shane even specifically said that Dean's gonna get his one on one rematch. If anything, it seems to me that Cena could possibly be the next opponent for Dean after Survivor Series, hell it's very possible that they have Dean be ruthless at No Mercy and be the reason for Cena to be written off TV because remember, Triple Threats are no DQ. He could do whatever he wants. Some of you take what happens on one week of television far too religiously. If they were trying to bury him, AJ would've beat him clean as a whistle, let's be real.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

As a big Ambrose mark I'd say that these crowd reactions have been coming and has little to do with the podcast. 

- He's been face for what? Almost 3 years?
- He's never had anytime off. You can't underestimate how much an injury can help a guy with face reactions due to the return pop. But Ambrose hasn't been off screen since that movie in 2014. I mean look at Cena? Right now, everytime he makes a return he gets that return pop and feels fresh. You can't underestimate how hard it is for someone to remain fresh that hasn't had time off. I am positive if roles were reversed and it was Ambrose that had a month off tv and came back last night that he'd have been the one cheered over Cena. Has anyone who has remained a face stayed universally over without time off in recent times?
- Once he won the title, there was nowhere for babyface character to go. 
- His in ring moveset is better suited for a heel.
- He plays a dickhead really well.

I don't feel the SCSA podcast really had much to do with it. I think it's just a coincidence that it's happened at the same time as the character has gone a little stale with fans. If they want him to remain one of the top faces then they have to get him off screen for a little while. It sounds simple but it has been proven to be effective.

Or, they can just do what is best for business and turn the fucker heel. I think he exceeded expectations as a face. I, for one, didn't expect him to be Champion until his heel run. I think it's now run its course. A Cena versus Heel Ambrose feud? Yes please.

Either way, he'll be fine.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Ambrose has been shackled with shit since he went solo. If he had all the perks and could go out and say/do whatever he wanted like Cena can, we'd be singing a different tune. 

The "Lunatic Fringe" was fucking doomed from the beginning.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

If the Austin Podcast did him any negatives it's with the company, those inside the business and the most hardcore of smarks. 

For anyone else, he just played his SD character really or atleast it was close enough to not matter.

Maybe Ambrose should turn in the future but for now I think his tweener character works, especially heding into a 3 way with Cena and Styles.

Styles should absolutely not turn face regardless of either's reactions, he's been very well booked as a heel and is doing his best character work ever (especially compared to his awful Flair inspired heel run at TNA).


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Florat said:


> I thought the opposite and that Ambrose was the one who owned John Cena with his " lazy part-timer " comment as for the boos, it's easy to get them.
> 
> John Cena just came back so he is always going to be more popular and since he showed that he could be edgy too, people totally loved him. I'm sure that if Cena hadn't left for a month, more people would've cheered for Ambrose, it's just that at the moment, AJ Styles vs John Cena is bigger that AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose


Nailed it. Cena felt fresh to the crowd because he hasn't been onscreen lately and said something edgy for once. Roles reversed and it's the complete opposite reaction.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

It was his SummerSlam performance more than the podcast.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

*Ambrose really exposed himself during the interview.

When Austin was pressing him to "push the envelope" and Ambrose replied with "I push the envelope every single time I go out there." That was a clear indication that Ambrose had reached his ceiling and wasn't really fit to be THE guy. Sure with the brand split, there's a bit more opportunity to hold a main title but as far as somebody to lead the company, he ain't it. If he already thinks the stuff he's doing is pushing the envelope, then he's completely lost.

He seemed too stubborn as well to take on board what Austin was saying which is a huge no-no in any industry. If you have a successful guy (and in this case the most successful wrestler ever) telling you something and you come back with basically "I already am doing" then you're fucked.*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Except that again, the "lazy part-timer" nonsense doesn't work because Cena has been a full-timer and busting her butt in the WWE for like 15 years. Including coming back from pretty serious injuries quicker than many other men would. So he's near-40 and has been dealing with more injuries and NOW he's transitioning into a part-timer.

It'd be like bashing The Undertaker as a "lazy part-timer" at this point, it just makes you look foolish because, he's only a part-time now that he's older and hurt.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I love how the same people who mock and ridicule the one portion of this website that said AJ owned Dean last week doing the exact same thing. Cena owned Dean. Don't act like delusional. Some even compared Dean's weak lines to those of The Rock and Punk LOL. Cena recieved many strong retorts from several wrestlers thru his career, this was nothing. Man up and accept it. Dean was bad. I simply cannot stand his little goofy gestures. Cena yells him and says that he has been shit lately and all he does wait and smile like idiot before actually answering. I don't know if this is really the call from the back or he just does this little things on his own. He needs to stop. Just be agressive and fire right back at don't smile or make stupid faces. He has everything actually. Guy has charisma for days; especially his Shield image with slicked back hair is awesome. But the way he shrugs his shoulders, or the way he screams 










yeah he is 'lunatic fringe' but he don't come off as charismatic and enigmatic as he should.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



just1988 said:


> *Ambrose really exposed himself during the interview.
> 
> When Austin was pressing him to "push the envelope" and Ambrose replied with "I push the envelope every single time I go out there." That was a clear indication that Ambrose had reached his ceiling and wasn't really fit to be THE guy. Sure with the brand split, there's a bit more opportunity to hold a main title but as far as somebody to lead the company, he ain't it. If he already thinks the stuff he's doing is pushing the envelope, then he's completely lost.
> 
> He seemed too stubborn as well to take on board what Austin was saying which is a huge no-no in any industry. If you have a successful guy (and in this case the most successful wrestler ever) telling you something and you come back with basically "I already am doing" then you're fucked.*


I think you completely missed the point of what Ambrose was saying.

Austin could rant all day about guys pushing the envelope but fact is, it's not like it was when he was around. Ambrose can't swear, hit people in the head with chairs and blade. Which are some of the things that got Austin so over. Austin could be an asshole about his spot and push the envelope and just reply with 'you don't like it? then I'll go to WCW!'. Now? Titus O'Neil got suspended for grabbing Vince as a joke... You really think any guy can do what Austin wants them to do? All main event guys apart from Cena are micromanaged to hell and if I was Ambrose I'd have told Austin that he hasn't a clue what he's on about and he has no idea what it's like in the modern day product. I actually think Ambrose did well not to lose his shit.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

I don't think it's the podcast, it's the popular opinion that Ambrose can't wrestle which is why a lot of smarks have jumped off the bandwagon and want a new toy. Ambrose has been doing some of the best promo work of singles career by far since winning the belt. I don't think he phoned anything in that's a load of crap. With that being said, hopefully this means he becomes a tweener and they allow him to play into those mixed reactions like Roman was doing post Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Being on top hurt Ambrose more than anything. I've had my reservations on him since they started making him shoot mustard and fight dolls in '14 (loved him prior to that), but his performances aren't really the problem here. You accrue a lot of support on the climb up, but those same folks turn on you in favor of the next flavor of the month once liking you isn't the hip thing to do anymore. Happened to Cena, happened to Punk, was happening to Bryan before he got injured (check his reactions during the Kane feud), and it will happen to anyone else crowned champ during this era. The key is to solidify yourself with the other side of the audience and continuing to knock it out of the part. 

Control what you can control. Dean will be fine.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I loved the fact that when Ambrose was really going off on Cena... Shane's music hits to cut him off


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Yeah he wasn't the usual good guy John in that whole promo. Not to mention kicking the armband away, that was a balls-to-the-wall heel move. I still don't think they'll go with that mythical Cena heel turn, though.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Which is worse, Dean's Punches or Cena's STF?


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I really love Dean but Cena just destroyed him yesterday on SD with the things he said. He got philly to cheer him while Ambrose got booed by a smark crowd like philly. 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

I have not heard these boos. Maybe the crowd wanted their favorite, AJ, to win so they booed the other guy (ala Mysterio getting booed because non-Bryan at the Rumble). But, the crowd still loves Ambrose. 

I also didn't hear anything "revealing" about Ambrose on the podcast and wouldn't see how it hurt him. If anything, it made him more realistic. He's in a tough spot with Cena and AJ styles and I think he's doing great.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Austins podcast just confirmed what we were all thinking. Ambrose current gimmick sucks. He's the lunatic cringe


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Ambrose has garnered a fair amount of criticism regarding his ring-work, and it is admittedly not entirely unearned. I don't think anyone can really deny that his in-ring ability has regressed at least somewhat over the past two years, although some people construe every Ambrose match to be the worst thing since Hitler, which is clear hyperbole. He is better than many make him out to be, but at the same time, he isn't as good as he could be in regards to actual wrestling.

That being said, the hate-wagon that's been after him these past couple of months has been absolutely, pants-on-head retarded, and it was happening long before the Austin podcast. But what that interview did do was give that wagon, at least in their eyes, the vindication that they were frothing at the mouth like starving hyenas for - and it all went downhill from there. 

You've got morons left and right talking about how his reign was horrible, when his feud with Ziggler was the best one going into Summerslam and he's been putting out some of his best work on the mic in ages since he won the belt. The way I see it, he was a far better champion than either of his Shield counterparts and he actually felt like a credible person to hold the belt. But that's mob mentality for you; once you become a target, then nothing you could hope to do, no matter how great or amazing it may be, will ever be good enough for the guys riding the wagon. It's happened to countless wrestlers in the past and I'm fully expecting it to happen to the likes of AJ and KO at some point in the future.

But don't get me wrong, it's not like Ambrose doesn't have faults and it's not like some of the criticisms he receives are entirely invalid. His recent ring work is one example I gave at the start, another would be his Lunatic Fringe stuff. This is the schtick that made him less over than he was at the tail end of 2014 and it exemplifies pretty much the opposite of what got him over in the first place. If there's one thing that I'll agree with his detractors about, it's that the Lunatic Fringe gimmick needs to go. It's horrible and abjectly detrimental to his character and potential. Goofiness and comedy is not what got him over, it was intensity and a rough edge combined with a charismatic aura and superior mic skills. 

My last point is this: Ambrose is absolutely a main event calibre, and World title calibre talent; anyone who believes otherwise is a fool. However, Ambrose, just like Bray, has not yet achieved his full potential to reach the heights that he should be hitting. Hopefully, the loss to Styles will serve as the opportunity for Ambrose to gain back the drive that initially made him popular, and the fan support along with it.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Does anyone think cena says shit off script now? Like between this and when he completely owned styles on raw a few months back he says things that are actually pretty insulting not to the character he's facing off against, but the actual performer.

Either way dudes been on fire. Here's hoping styles retains at No Mercy by pinning Ambrose, then moves on to defend against Idk Randy Orton or something than we can get another Styles vs Cena feud at the Rumble


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Don't take Austin comments too seriously, Austin admitted he only watch the PPVs, "Be more edgier" - i want to see a 96' Austin in today's product. that's really easy for him to say & unfair to say to a guy that works very hard.

Personally i think what hurt Ambrose work latley was probably him getting informed by WWE that he's losing the title to AJ Styles.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

How can you talk about his recent performances and not mention anything about that amazing match with AJ? That was a great match and Ambrose really did bust his ass and seemed determined to shut up the critics. Has he been below par recently? Yes no doubt but now that it's become clear he's phoning it in I think he will try to get back the level he was at a couple of years ago. His comeback to Cenas promo was good to but again I don't see anything about that in your post but I guess thats to be expected considering you hate anyone that isn't Reigns or Sasha and you try you're best to put down the other 2 shield members at any opportunity.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Straw Hat said:


> How so?
> 
> Ambrose was great at Backlash (after being heavily criticized for holding it back in the ring) and was fantastic tonight. He comes off great when he drops the goofy face shit and gets dead serious.


Whenyou Say "goofy face shit," do you mean goofy babyface antics? Or do you mean goofy facial expressions? Because I dont think there was a point during that Backlash match where he didnt have a goofy look on his face...


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

I'm a Ambrose mark but I will even admit the "lunatic fringe" gimmick was stale and cheesy. I found it annoying because I knew the guy was better than that. 

I think Austin saying those things have done him a world of good and can't help thinking he knew what he was doing when he said it. 

I mean look at him last night. He was a million times better, and he he felt like a bigger deal than he ever did with that belt...

P.s. I'm loving the "lazy part timer" hate he's got going on. 

Stone Cold vs Ambrose match at Wrestlemania. I'm calling it ! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Roy Mustang said:


> What Booker T on a fucking pre-show? And two heels?
> 
> Basically all I have established from this post is you are more obsessed with hating on Ambrose then answer my points.
> 
> Also on the booing of Ambrose for attacking Cena that was weird as fuck though the crowd did not seem smarky at all. Plus Ambrose is a better heel then a face. At least he got over for a few years before being turned on. How long did it take Roman?


Cena is a bigger heel to the fans than Rollins and possibly Stephanie, so it's not a big difference.

I'm not "obsessed" with hating on Ambrose, but I am relishing in the irony of his situation. Even if I was, what's the problem with that? People had zero issues being obsessed with hating on Reigns.

Ambrose was over for all the reasons I mentioned in my first post. Ambrose never "got" over. He just maintained his Shield popularity because he wasn't getting a push like Rollins and Reigns, and fans saw him as the underdog to them and latched onto that. Now that that's gone and he's on top, they have no reason to be invested in him anymore.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Cappi said:


> I think you completely missed the point of what Ambrose was saying.
> 
> Austin could rant all day about guys pushing the envelope but fact is, it's not like it was when he was around. Ambrose can't swear, hit people in the head with chairs and blade. Which are some of the things that got Austin so over. Austin could be an asshole about his spot and push the envelope and just reply with 'you don't like it? then I'll go to WCW!'. Now? Titus O'Neil got suspended for grabbing Vince as a joke... You really think any guy can do what Austin wants them to do? All main event guys apart from Cena are micromanaged to hell and if I was Ambrose I'd have told Austin that he hasn't a clue what he's on about and he has no idea what it's like in the modern day product. I actually think Ambrose did well not to lose his shit.


Well said.

The Solomonster did a piece on his Podcast about this interview and he pretty much said how unprofessional it was for Steve to put Ambrose on the spot like he did and that if the WWE weren't happy with Ambrose's performances then that should be up to them to pull him aside and have a word with him privately. There was no need to blindside him in an interview like that especially when he'd just won the WHC.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Lavidavi35 said:


> Calm down, *Dean's not being buried*. Shane even specifically said that Dean's gonna get his one on one rematch. If anything, it seems to me that Cena could possibly be the next opponent for Dean after Survivor Series, hell it's very possible that they have Dean be ruthless at No Mercy and be the reason for Cena to be written off TV because remember, Triple Threats are no DQ. He could do whatever he wants. Some of you take what happens on one week of television far too religiously. If they were trying to bury him, AJ would've beat him clean as a whistle, let's be real.


Mmm, okay. :booklel



TD_DDT said:


> Swagger came out in black gear looking like a heel, then said "we [as in the crowd and himself]" and it was just confusing. His own fault for that horrible promo. I love Swagger but it was embarrassing. I honestly think his time is over.


Since when was distracting and staring down a heel who was beating down a face heel like attitude? 'Black gear'? :lmao Dude was in a t-shirt and jeans.

The promo was passable, with his second line about getting his contract and his finish into his catchphrase was fine.

You can't say you love Swagger and then count him out when he's a bit rocky after being irrelevant and not given mic time for YEARS.

If you think someone with his size, look, and capabilities with his experience and relative youth and think his time is over, then you're not a fan.

unkout


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



squarebox said:


> Well said.
> 
> The Solomonster did a piece on his Podcast about this interview and *he pretty much said how unprofessional it was for Steve to put Ambrose on the spot like he did* and that if the WWE weren't happy with Ambrose's performances then that should be up to them to pull him aside and have a word with him privately. There was no need to blindside him in an interview like that especially when he'd just won the WHC.


But honestly, what do you expect from the Stone Cold Podcast. The whole point of the podcast is that he asks the hard questions without holding back. Even Vince McMahon himself isn't immune from difficult questions, Stone Cold asked him straight up why he wasn't giving Cesaro opportunities.

So I don't know how you can blame him when all he did was do his job, which is ask the tough questions.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



BigDaveBatista said:


> whilst i think there was a time when promos (which are subjective by the way, many people dont like dean on the mic) were valued over in ring work i think that time has passed





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not anymore they aren't. Fans who gave a shit about that are long gone, the only thing todays fans care about is play fighting. If you're not a world class play fighter, todays fans hate you and ignore all the great character work and promo work you do to sell feuds. The fact that John Cena is more popular than Ambrose now goes to show how brainwashed todays fans are by WWE's workrate culture. The fans have made another Roman Reigns, and in effect, killed a great career, only this time, completely unjustifiably.


Didn't CM Punk use character work and promos to get himself over? Didn't Daniel Bryan get over using this? (well actually I guess you could argue it was actually his infamous match with Sheamus at Wrestlemania 28 followed by smart booking on WWE's part). My point is that in ring work certainly plays a part but I think character work and the ability to connect with the audience through promos is still the most important component to getting over with the audience in this day and age.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Cena also got booed. Ambrose also got a pop and then got booed.

The Philly crowd was horrendous and WWE legit is burying Ambrose, their objectively hardest working (based on schedule) talent. :mj4


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Ambrose was always shit. But his blind smarks overhyped him as next 2nd comming of jesus christ. He is worst wrestler in shield yet smarks pointed fingers on reigns and called him worse just bec he wasnt a indy hack.
Remember ambrose 1st US title reign. How shitty that was and he was putting shit matches after shit matches aginst kane and tohers during his reign. His ring work hasnt regressed. Its same shit as it was before.
Only thing is ppl have finally realised that hes just shit


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I find it hard to fully get behind Ambrose because you never know which version will show up..

Will it be the lunatic, all out ass kicking version?

Or the half-assing and disinterested 'going through the motions' Ambrose?...


I'd imagine that's a fairly common feeling outside of the superfan arena, so it's little wonder he gets mixed reactions.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Sorry for not knowing it. But what happened exactly in this podcast and what did Cena mean?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

He is only hurting himself because, well, he is just not very fun to watch. People can see that all on their own without anyone pointing it out.

Let's see. He always looks like he has been on a 5 day drunk and sleeps in his clothes, his mic work is lame and he is nothing special in the ring. He was awful as champion and I hope like hell they never let him run with it again.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

I don't think Stone Cold Podcast hurt him. I think people were looking for a reason to bash because he's the champion and they aren't happy with the WWE product enough. So the Stone Cold podcast combined with the Summerslam match gave people the fuel they were already looking for. But that whole thing will pass and people will find reasons to bash AJ as champion too. This happens always and doesn't stop WWE from putting the title right back on the guy a few months later. Not to mention there's plenty of arenas were Ambrose will still get monsters pops from, so what we seen the last few days isn't gonna be the norm at all. Personally I think Ambrose is the last guy that fans need to worry about. WWE knows the talent they have in him and at his age he's gotta be a big part of their future plans. Like any wrestler, Ambrose is alwayys going to have haters especially on forums like this. But at the end of the day he's one of the few guys who can cut a great charisma promo and put on a 4 star match in a PPV main event.


So I'm very confident that Ambrose will get the title back by the end of this feud with AJ at some point. I don't see AJ pinning Ambrose at Backlash or Ambrose taking the pin at No Mercy and or Survivor Series and not ever get a win in this feud. I'm sure not everyone agrees with me. But that's my opinion based on how Ambrose as been booked this year. He's the young guy who's been pushed super strong this year. I don't see AJ or anyone beating Ambrose 3 plus matches without giving Ambrose at least one win. I also fully expect Ambrose in a big match with Orton or Cena at Wrestlemania. Because like I mentioned above. He's great promo guy to set up a big match for Mania with one of those guys and puts on strong matches. If anyone disagreees with me, well I'm sorry you feel that way. But I'm done debating on what Ambrose future is and what could or couldn't happen. I'm confident in Dean overall talent compared to everyone else on the roster. While based on the way he's been booked over the last year and especially since Mania. I have no reason to believe Ambrose is going to lose a bunch of matches to AJ or not be in a big spot at Mania.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

boy boy CENA is a complete package if WWE give him more freedom. 

NO PG bullshit smack talking CENA owns everyone on the roster today. 

And ye ambrose is kinda becoming bray wyatt part 2.0 Stale and boring. But bray > amrbose in the ring though !


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

well ambrose has only himself to blame.

Crappy ring gear, crappy matches and boring promos

Lunatic frenzy give me a break.........................


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Cena's always been awesome when it comes to trash talking. This is why he was so over as The Dr of Thuganomics. They didn't choose him as the Face of Company for nothing.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

chaudry said:


> well ambrose has only himself to blame.
> 
> Crappy ring gear, crappy matches and boring promos
> 
> Lunatic frenzy give me a break.........................


He said straight up on the SC Podcast that the Lunatic Fringe gimmick "is them, not me". So I mean technically he has more than just himself to blame. They foisted that on him. 

At the end of the day the issue is we have a guy who got noticed for saying 'fuck' in his promos and getting bashed with light tubes and barbed wire, and put him on a TV PG kids show. It's never really gonna mesh well. 

Frankly given the limitations they put on him, I think he's exceeded expectations in terms of merch sales, overness, and match quality (using Meltzer's ratings).


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

It's time for Ambrose to turn heel and give absolute hell to Smackdown.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

I love Austin but what he said did nothing to affect whether I dig Ambrose or not. He's still my favourite of the three Shield guys.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

It wasn't just the podcast. It was the podcast, and then immediately having a turd main event match with Dolph Ziggler (of all people!) that hurt him. His ring work got exposed. People used to comment on how he runs a little slow and such but now that there's a magnifying glass on him, you can't NOT see his issues anymore.

He needs to get after it. AJ bumped around the ring like a madman for him. Why can't he do the same? Where is his fire? His idea of a big move is jumping off the announce table to the outside and doing an AXE HANDLE? Come on.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I'll preface by saying I'm incredibly happy that I didnt watch Cena's 15 years of dominance as I didn't watch the product much from 2002-2015. However, when Cena is allowed to talk smack and not give the same pandering, "never give up," shit, he's great on the mic.As long as he isn't constantly in the title picture, he's great for the product as his matches bring a big fight feel almost every ppv.

Ambrose, while great on the mic, doesn't offer much else. He's great for the mid card, along the same lines as Miz and Y2J (at this point in his career), but really shouldn't be higher than that. That shouldn't be taken as an insult as his mic/comedy shtick serves as an important part of the program. But nothing about him feels like a big deal or a main eventer.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



McNugget said:


> It wasn't just the podcast. It was the podcast, and then immediately having a turd main event match with Dolph Ziggler (of all people!) that hurt him. His ring work got exposed. People used to comment on how he runs a little slow and such but now that there's a magnifying glass on him, you can't NOT see his issues anymore.
> 
> He needs to get after it. AJ bumped around the ring like a madman for him. Why can't he do the same? Where is his fire? His idea of a big move is jumping off the announce table to the outside and doing an AXE HANDLE? Come on.


... Really? Having a go at him for his performance in the AJ match? I must've missed all the huge exciting flippy moves that Stone Cold did!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

It damaged him badly, even though it wasn't true, because people think Austin is infallible. It was unprofessional and Austin's a cunt for doing that, but then again, that's his entire career from beating his wife to walking out because he didn't want to do a job.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Eh. It could have helped him in the long run. Rather than let a guy be complacent and give mediocre performances, they put him on blast and are now forcing him to change and adapt and work to his talent levels. If they did more of this, the shows probably wouldn't suck as much. 

Dean stepped it up last night and looked far more motivated. The ending to SD was great, the way he took Cena out and then went after the crowd and Cena both, while not actually getting on the mic or anything was excellent. His mannerisms were very good.

Another reason why AJ Styles is good for the show. WWE is acknowledging like hey, this guy is BETTER than our guys. It's time for our guys to fucking step it up or step off.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Ambrose needs to be in Rollins' spot. His "lunatic" persona would be perfect for a "screw the authority, I do what I want" type character, and we all know how well that kind of character can do.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

all the hip and creddy guys here want to make excuses for Ambrose. Its the same type of people who made excuses for Punk when he didnt draw in 2011 and 2012. 

Heres the pattern, WWE gives the world to a fmr indy wrestler and pushes him to the moon. He doesnt draw, IWC defends him to the end.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, if i was dean i would have called austin out for being a women beater.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I love Ambrose, but his title run proves that he's far better in the Chris Jericho slot - as an upper mid-carder who can be called up to mingle in the main event scene. And that's not a bad thing, Roddy Piper was the same. But Ambrose isn't WHC material, and his run proves it.
So why not play to his strengths rather than trying to make him something he's not?


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Cappi said:


> ... Really? Having a go at him for his performance in the AJ match? I must've missed all the huge exciting flippy moves that Stone Cold did!


You missed the point. He's a slug in the ring. Stone Cold pointed it out, and then he proceeded to get even more sluggish. That's the point.

He hasn't always been. He used to really get after it a lot more. He doesn't anymore. It's hurting him, a lot.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Cappi said:


> I think you completely missed the point of what Ambrose was saying.
> 
> Austin could rant all day about guys pushing the envelope but fact is, it's not like it was when he was around. Ambrose can't swear, hit people in the head with chairs and blade. Which are some of the things that got Austin so over. Austin could be an asshole about his spot and push the envelope and just reply with 'you don't like it? then I'll go to WCW!'. Now? Titus O'Neil got suspended for grabbing Vince as a joke... You really think any guy can do what Austin wants them to do? All main event guys apart from Cena are micromanaged to hell and if I was Ambrose I'd have told Austin that he hasn't a clue what he's on about and he has no idea what it's like in the modern day product. I actually think Ambrose did well not to lose his shit.


*That was 10 years ago, times are changing. There is a bit more freedom to do things (obviously within reason.) Austin knows exactly how it is because he's always there and always speaking to the guys. 

Go watch Smackdown and tell me everything Ambrose does is micro-managed. He's always doing little Ambrose style things, problem is that they're just not that entertaining.

There is a whole world of pro-wrestling out there and examples of people getting over in their respective companies but Ambrose just can't find himself. His Heath Ledger-esque gimmick on the indies was an excellent starting point....but he never kicked on. He's never pushed on and excelled, in fact if anything he's regressed in terms of his character development and compelling promo work. Don't even get me started on his ring work.*


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I would guess that Cena's absence helped heighten the reaction he received as well. Ambrose got a good knock on him too. I can't wait to see these guys feud.


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Sweggeh said:


> Yeah, I have to agree. He was loved when he was doing shit but now he is stepping up, he is starting to get boos.
> 
> I think he can turn it around though if he keeps up the good work.


pretty much this right here man, it's up to Ambrose to keep up the strong fire under his ass, you can definitely tell what Cena said to him, made him light a fire under his ass and was legit pissed off(which could be a good thing) and now he's starting to put in work, put more effort in, put in more mic work, keep people invested longer, and i believe if he continues doing this, he'll be fine, it is literally up to him now to keep going, he's gotta show the company and those in the back that when he gives 100%, Ambrose can be great.

I've seen his previous work, and his matches, those were great, if he does like a hybrid between his FCW, his old shield days, and a added twist to this "not giving a shit" attitude, he'll be good to go.

Like i said though, it's up to him now to do this, if he doesn't, well then he can really only blame himself.
(coming from an Ambrose fan) I ain't blind, i can tell the difference between him trying and not giving it his all, yes maybe the company have been holding him back and not letting him being able to do what he really wants to, but the majority still falls on him, if he keeps this up, and he keeps adding this fire and intensity, it'll be golden, cause he now has a fire under his ass, and he's just gotta keep it there now.

Anyways, the triple threat match at No Mercy should be great, can't wait to see the feud continue on down.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Straw Hat said:


> Austin calling him out on the network only confirmed what people were thinking but weren't willing to say themselves.
> 
> He's had his moments here and there, but he's been great* since Backlash* IMO.


It's only been 1 show, plus the event itself. Anyway, not too much of an Ambrose fan personally due to his limited ring ability, but dude's been fire on the mic since the beginning of his feud with Ziggler, and it looks like he's going to have a bit of a character development after his interactions with Cena. Thank God, he grew very boring after awhile of the same goofy shit, hopefully the Ambrose of old is back.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



amhlilhaus said:


> Yeah, if i was dean i would have called austin out for being a women beater.


lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

If anything, after last night, it’s helped him.

I don’t think Austin’s comments made Ambrose lose money, and even if Austin hadn’t said what he said, I still think AJ would be champ right now.

And now, they’re using as fuel for some great character development.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Ambrose has been one of the best WWE superstars in the last couple of years but his WWE title reign and his 2016 post Mania has been very disappointing. Both Stone Cold and Cena are calling Ambrose out for a reason, he needs to step his game up.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

I don't blame Ambrose, all 3 shield guys are ridiculously over hyped. All of their title reigns have been disappointing.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

Ambrose has gotten lazy. His demeanor is passive, he shows little to no fire compared to Styles, Miz, even Cena even though he hasn't been there much lately...


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*

Cena legit 0WN3D Ambrose and it was the fucking truth LOL

Dean go back to the midcard or CZW or wherever the fuck you came from!


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



OwenSES said:


> Ambrose has been one of the best WWE superstars in the last couple of years but his WWE title reign and his 2016 post Mania has been very disappointing. Both Stone Cold and Cena are calling Ambrose out for a reason, he needs to step his game up.


He looked to be more on his game at Backlash and on SD, maybe those shots were exactly what he needed. I loved seeing angry pissed off Ambrose at the end of SD, just wish he was like that more often.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*

It dont seem to faze him at all even when Cena clapped at him on Smackdown or the booes he might get Ambrose seem to be really thick skinned just like Cena and geniuenly doesn't give a fuck about his haters unlike Reigns who bitch and moan with annoying fans asking why we hate him LOL.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Iapetus said:


> Cena is a bigger heel to the fans than Rollins and possibly Stephanie, so it's not a big difference.
> 
> I'm not "obsessed" with hating on Ambrose, but I am relishing in the irony of his situation. Even if I was, what's the problem with that? People had zero issues being obsessed with hating on Reigns.
> 
> Ambrose was over for all the reasons I mentioned in my first post. *Ambrose never "got" over. He just maintained his Shield popularity because he wasn't getting a push like Rollins and Reigns, and fans saw him as the underdog to them and latched onto that.* Now that that's gone and he's on top, they have no reason to be invested in him anymore.



Horse shit.









That was a bigger pop than Roman has ever received. Dean in 2014 was as over as they wished Roman was when the Rumble came around. Ambrose was outpopping the entire roster weekly, so stop the revisionist history. Switch their spots and booking and Ambrose actually gets cheered when he wins the Rumble. I understand you're Roman's publicist or maybe you "spill tea" with Galina on Lipstick Alley or maybe you stalk her, Roman, and her kid on Twitter, but I and others have eyes and ears and Ambrose was more over than Reigns had ever been during that final stretch of '14. He was so over they wrote him off of television at his peak to slow him down whereas with Reigns, they simply chose to hide him and task Dean with carrying his feud with HHH because he wasn't over enough.


It won't be three months from new that the crowd will be back to eating out of Dean's hand because he actually has the intangibles and charisma. Roman will remain rejected even after two years because he's an empty vessel and will never be consistently more over Scotty 2 Hotty because of that , much less the most over guy in the company.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Sweggeh said:


> I have said a lot of negative things about Ambrose in the past but I feel a little sorry for him. They loved him when he was phoning it in and putting on crappy performances, and now he is fired up, trying his hardest on the mic and in the ring, and coming off of one of the best matches in his career, a match of the year candidate, they are openly booing him.



This is why the entire thing has been a disingenuous farce and witch hunt. Monkey see, monkey do. Ambrose was adored when he was at his absolute *worst*. Look, I'm a fan and I'm not ashamed to concede I thought he was an albatross during the final 6 months of 2015. He looked like a fucking meth head. He wrestled like one. Abandoned the wife beater for standard cut off the shirts that looked laughable and became allergic to the weight room. His offense and selling were at their lowest points ever and it was clear he was phoning it in on the mic and every other area. 


Yet _somehow_, fans loved this guy and wanted him to get the title at Survivor Series. 


It blew my mind because, again, while I'm a fan, I thought he was terrible during this stretch and I even got an infraction after arguing with another Ambrose fan whom claimed he was on top of his game.

No he wasn't. 


But _somehow_, the general public loved him. It wasn't until Austin gave the go ahead that the IWC as a whole decided it was time to turn heel. Don't get me wrong; pushback had already started, but it came mainly from Rollins and Reigns fans who were in disbelief and angry that Ambrose went over both men in the Shield triple threat. Once Austin called him lazy and didn't get the answers he wanted on the podcast, it was off to the races. It's ridiculous because if there was ever a time to destroy this guy over phoning it in, it was when the mental midgets and sheep amongst this community were cheering wildly for him in the summer of 2015 and chanting* "We want Ambrose,"* anytime Roman was on screen.


Dean was *objectively* worse then than he was as champ. It's not even up for debate. After he won the title, he sharpened up in the ring, on his promos, and he began hitting the weights. He's objectively as good as he's been since 2014, but the narrative and agenda has been spun and he's somehow worse on September 2016 than he was in September 2015 and it's just disingenuous. It's not true. People see what they want now, which is why despite adding new moves, tweaking his strikes, and working with a sense of urgency, he's still "spamming the same moves " throwing helicopter slaps as punches, and sounding lazy during promos. Despite the fact that he's..you kno...not.


Part of it is his fault as he definitely slacked off at one point which is what separates him from a Daniel Bryan who was also stiffled and overlooked, but Dean is nowhere near "lazy" today. That's the bulletpoint and the angle and people on the fence ran with it because "Stone Cold said so." WWE is resetting his character for WM season and so they're pandering to the IWC by acknowledging it, but it's not substantiated and doesn't fit at this time. There was a time when Dean should have been destroyed, but the clowns booing him now were too busy cheering him even though he was actually phoning it in at the time.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



squarebox said:


> He looked to be more on his game at Backlash and on SD, maybe those shots were exactly what he needed. I loved seeing angry pissed off Ambrose at the end of SD, just wish he was like that more often.


Yeah a lot of people have said that Ambrose has been phoning it in recently but I don't think that's the whole story. Since being the champ I think Ambrose was trying to tweak his character as being a confident cocky unfazed champ but it didn't really work for me.

Now he's lost the title it's natural Ambrose would revert back to being more intense, a little wild and dangerous and that's the side of Ambrose which I prefer. He was great on Smackdown and I think a feud with Cena could bring the best out of him.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Lothario said:


> This is why the entire thing has been a disingenuous farce and witch hunt. Monkey see, monkey do. Ambrose was adored when he was at his absolute *worst*. Look, I'm a fan and I'm not ashamed to concede I thought he was an albatross during the final 6 months of 2015. He looked like a fucking meth head. He wrestled like one. Abandoned the wife beater for standard cut off the shirts that looked laughable and became allergic to the weight room. His offense and selling were at their lowest points ever and it was clear he was phoning it in on the mic and every other area.
> 
> 
> Yet _somehow_, fans loved this guy and wanted him to get the title at Survivor Series.
> ...












^^^ That physique got "We want Ambrose!" chants. :lol

But yeah, on point as usual. It was rough supporting Ambrose during those months, especially when it looked like he didn't give a fuck about looking like he was putting on weight. He was nearly approaching James Ellsworth territory.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Lothario said:


> TIt's ridiculous because if there was ever a time to destroy this guy over phoning it in, it was when the mental midgets and sheep amongst this community were cheering wildly for him in the summer of 2015 and chanting* "We want Ambrose,"* anytime Roman was on screen.


I generally agree with you, but I really resent you calling anybody who was supporting Dean last year (ie me) a "mental midget" and a "sheep". Not cool. Mainly cos I'm an Ambrose fan whether he's being booked like shit or at the very top.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> People are coming around to the fact that Ambrose is dog shit. The whole walking around shrugging his shoulders and talking 100 mph like a crackhead has gotten old.


You canonly coast on your indy cred/time in the shield for so long, eventually people notice and see through. Even if it takes 2 years for it. Eventually if you don't improve our change shit people get tired of your act. Even if your the all mighty edgy "Moxley"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



heizenberg the G said:


> This OP is a bias hater of Ambrose since day one who is he fooling I never heard this guy give Dean props even once for a good match promo or character development. Still bitter about the fact Reigns has been booed as a face since 2015 while Ambrose had consistent good pops even with shit booking.


*
Why would I be bitter about Ambrose getting exposed by the week :mase? It's karma for all of you actually bitter people who spent YEARS shitting on Roman while he busted his ass to improve while Ambrose was phoning it in. Now, Reigns is generally agreed upon to be one of the best in ring performers, and Ambrose is considered one of the worst.*



> This guy is quick to point out Deans flaw but when someone point out Reigns terrible mic skills and inconsistent character hes quiet like a church mouse and red reps people like a Reigns groupie we know him as.


*
Because there's no argument against Roman's inconsistent character-it's a fact. I can recognize that, unlike you, who fails to see how mediocre Ambrose is.*


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



The True Believer said:


>


Wait, that's either really bad angling or photo shopped. He was not that skinny.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Headliner said:


> @deanambroselover please put BBR/Legit BOSS in his place. Oh wait, she's permanently banned.:mj4


You banned her?! PRAISE BE THE GOD


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Jesus

Some of you act like Ambrose is acting like Carlito when it couldn't be further from the truth. 

He has been mixed in the ring but it's not like he's a lazyass with no passion. Jeez.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



meele said:


> SCSA podcast combined with the fact that he had a boring, underwhealming match with Ziggler at Summerslam, and then had to feud against the most loved heel in the company all built up to him getting booed. Altough this might be a great opportunity for a heel turn, since we haven't had the combination of a good worker and a hated heel in a long time. AJ would have to turn face in that case thought. I don't know why they turned him in the first place.


Character development, finding his groove in WWE. Styles needed that heel turn, it's a natural progression. Now that wwe top guysReigns/Cena/Jericho/Dean)got done telling him their truth and how wwe environnent work ( in kayfabe, Styles being heel gives them excuses to "shoot"/be brutally honest to him), he can either go back face because he's that good and the crowd love him. Or he can remain heel and experiment a little bit more on the possibilities allowed to heel wrestlers. 
Make no mistake about it tho, at the end of the day Style will be a mega face the no way around it.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

Cena called Dean out because he thinks Dean can be the guy that can replace him. 

Dean has gotten bigger, he caught AJ in mid air twice this week. 

If you remember they tried to call out CARLITO for being lazy, only he stayed lazy, I know dean is going to come out of this bigger and better.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

rbhayek said:


> Jesus
> 
> Some of you act like Ambrose is acting like Carlito when it couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> He has been mixed in the ring but it's not like he's a lazyass with no passion. Jeez.


I agree. For all the shit he's been getting for being bad in the ring, he's certainly got a decent resume on him since 2015:

- That U.S. Open Challenge match against John Cena.

- I'd say about at least four great matches with Rollins with their chemistry on full display and chemistry that he and Rollins share alone and a few other watchable ones in between.

- SS '15 Tournament Qualiying match against Dolph Ziggler.

- SS '15 with Kevin Owens.

- Royal Rumble 2016 with Kevin Owens.

- Roadblock '16 with Triple H.

- Backlash '16 with AJ Styles.

Not to mention, he had a good bout with Baron Corbin a few weeks before Backlash that goes unnoticed and is probably Corbin's best match with the company yet. No one who's "one of the worst wrestlers ever" should have that under his belt.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

rbhayek said:


> Jesus
> 
> Some of you act like Ambrose is acting like Carlito when it couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> He has been mixed in the ring but it's not like he's a lazyass with no passion. Jeez.


I just posted a CARLITO reference then read your comment, funny.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

The True Believer said:


> I agree. For all the shit he's been getting for being bad in the ring, he's certainly got a decent resume on him since 2015:
> 
> - That U.S. Open Challenge match against John Cena.
> 
> ...


Exactly! And some people neglect to state that some wrestlers simply don't have chemistry with others wrestlers. Why were Cena-Punk matches always better than Cena-Orton? Because Cena and Punk worked extremely well together and while Cena and Orton are friendly and probably homies, they simply never meshed well as opponents. It's the same thing with Roman Reigns. He has had some shit matches but every time he's in the ring with Rollins/Ambrose or Styles it's always amazing. Some wrestlers mesh better with others.

Maybe...just maybe Ambrose did not mesh with Ziggler. Wrestling is a performance art. Flips and cool tricks don't qualify as good matches, you need psychology. The psychology and styles (no pun intended) was fucked up with Ambrose and Ziggler despite both being talented but worked well with Styles. It just happens.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Shit I have just watched the Podcast! There was no reason for Steve to kick it to Ambrose like he did, seriously Dean didn't have a clue what to say half the time.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I generally agree with you, but I really resent you calling anybody who was supporting Dean last year (ie me) a "mental midget" and a "sheep". Not cool. Mainly cos I'm an Ambrose fan whether he's being booked like shit or at the very top.


You misinterpreted my post if that's what you got out of it.

I'm clearly referring to those who cheered him during *that* stretch but are booing and labeling him as lazy *today*. Anyone doing that _is_ a sheep, because he's head and shoulders more motivated today than he was during that period, and he's not looking like superior performer in the fall of 2016 than he was in the fall of 2015 because of better booking. It's all an effort thing, and he's putting more in currently than he did then. Point blank.

I supported Dean but that doesn't mean I was wholly satisfied with what he was doing, primarily when I know he was capable of more. If my kid brings home a report card that sits at a 3.5, I'm not clebrating because her GPA is higher than 90% of her class. I'm asking why she doesn't have a 4.0.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Lothario said:


> That was a bigger pop than Roman has ever received.


Not really, Roman got just as big a pop when he returned at TLC on the same year (compare both videos on the network for a more neutral sound and you'll see they are about the same Dean's just goes on for longer because the action carries on for more time). He also got just as good a pop when he won the title from Sheamus on RAW December 14, 2015:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Lothario said:


> You misinterpreted my post if that's what you got out of it.
> 
> I'm clearly referring to those who cheered him during *that* stretch but are booing and labeling him as lazy *today*. Anyone doing that _is_ a sheep, because he's head and shoulders more motivated today than he was during that period, and he's not looking like superior performer in the fall of 2016 than he was in the fall of 2015 because of better booking. It's all an effort thing, and he's putting more in currently than he did then. Point blank.
> 
> I supported Dean but that doesn't mean I was wholly satisfied with what he was doing, primarily when I know he was capable of more. If my kid brings home a report card that sits at a 3.5, I'm not clebrating because her GPA is higher than 90% of her class. I'm asking why she doesn't have a 4.0.


Ah, I see. I must have misunderstood your post. Yeah it's silly for anybody who cheered for Dean last year, to be booing him now when he's clearly more motivated now. That's why I'm just shaking my head at the people in this thread calling Dean lazy when he's proven especially lately that he's up to the task.

Though it's not like WWE gave Dean much to do last year, at one point, I don't think he was in even in a storyline. They just stuffed him into Roman's feud with Bray Wyatt cos they had nothing else for him to do, I felt bad for him. Things got back on track with the Owens feud over the IC title.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

The complaints would have made sense if it was before MITB, but ever since he won the title he's been putting out a very good body of work. Austin probably hadn't seen Ambrose since the Asylum match, so that's why he said that.

Ambrose tried to portray the cocky champion, in which the opponents had to prove themselves, not him. He said it on the Stone Cold podcast, but people have mistaken it for laziness and boredom which couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: How badly did the Stone Cold podcast really hurt Dean Ambrose?*



Lothario said:


> You misinterpreted my post if that's what you got out of it.
> 
> I'm clearly referring to those who cheered him during *that* stretch but are booing and labeling him as lazy *today*. Anyone doing that _is_ a sheep, because he's head and shoulders more motivated today than he was during that period, and he's not looking like superior performer in the fall of 2016 than he was in the fall of 2015 because of better booking. It's all an effort thing, and he's putting more in currently than he did then. Point blank.
> 
> I supported Dean but that doesn't mean I was wholly satisfied with what he was doing, primarily when I know he was capable of more. If my kid brings home a report card that sits at a 3.5, I'm not clebrating because her GPA is higher than 90% of her class. I'm asking why she doesn't have a 4.0.


I know what you mean. I've always supported him but there were moments through last year where I'd even post various things I wasn't happy with about him at the time, only to be labelled something along the lines of a 'bandwagon' fan because I should have to enjoy everything he does. Now I see a lot of those same people shitting on him even though he's been better than he was through most of last year.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Why would I be bitter about Ambrose getting exposed by the week :mase? It's karma for all of you actually bitter people who spent YEARS shitting on Roman while he busted his ass to improve while Ambrose was phoning it in. Now, Reigns is generally agreed upon to be one of the best in ring performers, and Ambrose is considered one of the worst.*
> 
> 
> ...


It's not bitterness I don't give a crap about Reigns I never make threads about that guy unlike you with Ambrose stating how much I dislike him hoping he flops and fail thats your style everyone can see how bitter you are you continue on this war path with Ambrose unlike Reigns he really doesn't care. Now to address Reigns he's extremely overrated in the ring by you and his other groupies praise him every time he does something right Iike when he did Razor Ramon Razor Edge Powerbomb a 50 page thread praising how innovative he is.

Your opinion is not facts that's your problem Legit Boss you always think your word is gospel be all and end all Reigns is not even top 10 when it comes to the ring when it comes Psychology, Technical ability, Story telling and selling with the right opponent he is able to have good to great matches that dont make him "one of the best" why was his match with Triple H so bad at Wrestlemania then?? in the recent fatal four way how many Super man punches he throw proving to be limited?

Once again you think your opinions as be all and end all people clearly see Reigns character as inconsistent you act like people dont like Reigns for no reason because you think your opinions is better than everyones. His back to the silent guy who says little words and beat people up but just a few months ago when he was champion he was an entitled champ "The guy" stick then a few weeks ago he was busy trying to crack jokes against Rusev if that is not prove of inconsistent I don't know what is your bias favouritism of Reigns doesn't allow you to see that unlike you though I have actually give Reigns his props something you fail to do with Ambrose.

Then to Ambrose you think his medicore don't base that as a fact his been cutting some really good promos and seem motivated you hate the guy nothing he does is right to you. You are right though he had a few bad matches and can be inconsistent in the ring that is just one flaw wish I could say the same about your guy.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

I've never been an Ambrose supporter but his match at Backlash showed immense improvement. He was super crisp, clean, and just overall great in his match against Styles. He genuinely looked like a champion out there.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Why would I be bitter about Ambrose getting exposed by the week :mase? It's karma for all of you actually bitter people who spent YEARS shitting on Roman while he busted his ass to improve while Ambrose was phoning it in. Now, Reigns is generally agreed upon to be one of the best in ring performers, and Ambrose is considered one of the worst.*
> 
> 
> ...


The thing I love about you is that, for all your avatars and sigs, you always seem like you're far more obsessed with Ambrose than the people you actually mark for. The guy's got his haters, sure, but with you it's almost like he shat in your bowl of Booty-O's one morning.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

My opinions are facts: The Thread.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Chalk up another verbal burial by Cena where he is allowed to go outside kayfabe while his Opponent is not, therefore making Ambrose look like a geek.
Thank god AJ survived it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Before Ambrose marks even try, they're not booing Ambrose because he happened to be against Styles. Maybe some of it but I also a large group of it is because Ambrose HAS been exposed as a poor champion and a poor wrestler in general. People are just NOW starting to see it.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"Roman is generally agreed upon to be one of the best in-ring performers"

My sides.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Some of you sound like walking clickbait articles.

DEAN AMBROSE EXPOSED
THE DIRTY DEEDAILS INSIDE.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

You gotta be bad when Cena is getting universal cheers and Dean has been that bad. A shame because I used to call him the best from the Shield but that was before Seth blew by him and actually showed improvement, Dean has somehow regressed. Forgettable matches, wacky segments and promos where he's talking faster than the speed of light or just talking about the most random nonsense.

Maybe he needs a heel turn because everyone loves a heel these days, it'll fix all his issues.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

Since the Ambrose Asylum match, Dean has been on fire. He only regressed one match at SS against Ziggler, and that match wasnt that bad. 

Thats why I find it strange hes getting booed. 

Since the Asylum match, dean has given epic promos against Rollins, Reigns/Rollins, had a great match against THE MIZ, great matches against Rollins twice, won MITB, pinned Rollins to win to a massive pop, cut top 10 promos on Ziggler, cut insane promo on AJ, and had a 4.5 star match against AJ. 

WHAT AM I MISSING, hes improved almost the whole year.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Watch some Shield matches from 2004. Both Seth and Roman are like different performers now. The difference is ginormous. Dean is also a different performer. But mostly in how he regressed.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Watch some Shield matches from 2004. Both Seth and Roman are like different performers now. The difference is ginormous. Dean is also a different performer. But mostly in how he regressed.


Seth Rollins has regressed as well, specially since coming back from injury. His psychology and story telling in the ring has always been extremely weak as well. He is just a spot monkey most of the time. Nice moves but hardly much meaning to them. Seth is very overrated i n the ring.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm not sure you can even call Philly a smark city anymore. Aside from a few diehard ECW fans always in attendance, they're really no more rowdier or quieter than your normal Midtown City, USA crowd and they've been that way for the past several years now. That aside, it was slightly surprising that Cena got cheered that much for me.


What I find funny with the slowly eroding Ambrose support from fans is that I've been a fan of him for years, but only RECENTLY have I been fully invested in and enjoyed what I see him doing onscreen with his matches, feuds, and promos. I was happy to see him get the belt at MITB but to be completely honest, I didn't want him to have the belt at the time. I didn't think he deserved it because his character had that huge midcard stench on him with lackluster feuds, directionless character, and simply didn't think he was built up enough to warrant getting the title. Seeing his work since then, he's grown into a champion to me. He's been cutting consistently good-to-great promos, been putting on solid-to-great matches (SS vs Ziggler notwithstanding), and has the swagger of a champion. He's been putting in his best work this summer/fall as he's ever had while with the E.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

I can belee dat. Cena doesn't hog the spotlight anymore. The hate is dying down.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



Iapetus said:


> You know it. Just like the road to SS.
> 
> [Ambrose is a dick to Ziggler]
> People: "Look at Dean's great tweener/heel work!"
> ...


Ambrose and Ziggler were both faces, with Ambrose playing the heel to motivate Ziggler. Ambrose even said so himself at one point on commentary. Ambrose more or less got the desired reaction. 

Roman is "face" while Rusev is the heel, and the dynamic is different because Rusev comes across as being sympathetic when being dicked around by a Roman Reigns who is much less likeable and has little goodwill with the fans on top of that. 

Hence the undesired reaction for Roman, and the shit isn't going to change until Roman Reigns plays to his natural alignment.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena Gets Universal Cheers in Philly for Calling Ambrose on His Lackluster Performances*



B. [R] said:


> Ambrose and Ziggler were both faces, with Ambrose playing the heel to motivate Ziggler. Ambrose even said so himself at one point on commentary. Ambrose more or less got the desired reaction.
> 
> Roman is "face" while Rusev is the heel, and the dynamic is different because Rusev comes across as being sympathetic when being dicked around by a Roman Reigns who is much less likeable and has little goodwill with the fans on top of that.
> 
> Hence the undesired reaction for Roman, and the shit isn't going to change until Roman Reigns plays to his natural alignment.


I'm not even sure Dean got that. His SS match was silent af. That was one of the deadest title matches I've seen in recent years.

Roman keeps getting painted as the heel of the Rusev feud because mostly everyone omits anything bad Rusev does to make it fit the narrative that Roman is being a jerk. Just like at Summerslam. Everyone saying "poor Rusev getting beaten up like that. He was just trying to defend his wife!" when what really happened was he attacked Roman before the bell rung and tried to smash his head in on the steel steps, so Roman beat the shit out of him for attacking him and trying to kill him. 

But no, "poor Rusev". I've rolled my eyes at responses to this feud more times than probably in my whole life.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

OP being a biased fuck and blowing things out of proportion as always. Nothing to see here. :mj4


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

sarcasma said:


> Since the Ambrose Asylum match, Dean has been on fire. He only regressed one match at SS against Ziggler, and that match wasnt that bad.
> 
> Thats why I find it strange hes getting booed.
> 
> ...


I think people are just fed up of his character. He kind of brings about that lazy care free vibe with his not really funny zany style of humor. I prefer the more intense side of Ambrose that you saw in the AJ promo, but only after we had been subjected to the annoying side of Ambrose.


----------

